# Culinary Computer Games?



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

I was surfing the other day and I found out about this game called:
"Restaurant Empire"

Does anyone own it and is it a cool game ? and 
Do you know any other cool culinary computer games?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I killed an hour or so with this game once http://www.lemonadegame.com/


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Lol I wonder if it would be fun to like, make a game about being a cook and a chef. You could start the game as a prep cook, and have to complete a certain number of culinary tasks per "session," and as you got better you moved up to working the line--the action part of the game could be building pans with the proper ingredients in the proper order, handling many pans at once, etc, just like in real life. You could work you way up to sous chef, then chef. You could include menu changes, pricing, etc.

Could be a good game, although only fun to people like us


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

I downloaded the demo of Restaurant Empire, but couldn't decided if I liked it or not in the 60 min it gives you. For the most part, it reminded me of the Railroad/Zoo/etc Tycoon games combined with the Sims, but instead of rides, you have dishes. As it's quite cheap, compared to most games, I might grab it in the next 2-3 weeks and will edit this post with a better review


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Found this game randomly today on GameHippo. It is freeware, and is not a demo. I only played it a little bit but the basic premise is you are the chef-owner of a restaurant making its way from hole-in-the-wall to landmark. It was alot of fun! (oh, and it IS in english, despite the title)

http://www.vertigogaming.net/onrpage.htm


----------



## fincher (Jul 5, 2005)

I have the game restaurant Empire. Its fun sure, you can't really apply any real work expertise in the game, but its still fun

The funny thing is how you obtain recipes. You have certain dishes you make and people come in and some critics give you pointers on your recipes. They will charge you like $5000 dollars for improvement tips. People will also offer to sell you thier recipes,, they can get pretty expensive (several thousands dollars) but you have to buy them here, you cant make up your own.

Its good sim style fun, but no practical experienece can be used or extracted


----------



## komite (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is game that is not soo much about cooking but still in the Food and Beverage category, the Last Call game.

http://www.cutlercreative.com/

You get to work as a bartender and serve drinks to a variety of eccentric customers. Not a bad game in my opinion, and quite inexpensive. There's also a recipe book for mixing drinks in case you need help as you go.

:beer:


----------

